# Halo 2D DS: The Last Spartan WIP 1



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2007)

News from my blog

Hey all, I've made a little WIP of Halo 2D DS. It just loads the first map and you can walk around, there's no AI yet so there are no enemies, or weapons. I'm about 16% or so done. I'll add another map very soon as well as AI.


Have fun!





Download






EDIT: Halo is property of Bungie and Microsoft. Halo © Bungie Studios, 1999-2007


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 27, 2007)

wait, is it 2d like its name suggests?

and are you going to consider making it online?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 27, 2007)

An overhead Halo game would be nice to see.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, there will eventually be online multiplayer.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â Â * Custom story with MC's son MC



lol wut

No seriously, what's up with that? Masterchief's son Masterchief? I mean, how can the MC have a son? He's a cyborg, and I kinda doubt he quickly got himself a wife before that, since they kinda snatched him up at the age of six.
He may be all cool with guns, but I kinda doubt he's still, you know, "capable".

Besides that, it sounds like a good game, keep it up.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2007)

Remember MC is still part human. He can still have kids. I haven't decided who the mother is yet.


----------



## Tuddles (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Remember MC is still part human. He can still have kids. I haven't decided who the mother is yet.




Make the mother babs bunny from tiny toons please


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2007)

no... I'll make it Fo Hammer


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 27, 2007)

That looks nice! I'll play it when you have completed it.


----------



## Azadar (Sep 27, 2007)

Man this is a cool idea, but honestly you will get hammered real quick from Microsoft. I would change the name and while it may look like Halo do not call it that! Once people hear of this, Lawyers will be there in 3,2,1


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2007)

Lawers never came to sue Halo Zero...


http://www.dcemu.co.uk/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71054

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/community/developer/rules.htm


----------



## monaug5 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well he werent caught. Oh well. Good luck Max.

Jester out....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm actually asking the people at Bungie right now if I can continue. Hold your breath.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> I'm actually asking the people at Bungie right now if I can continue. Hold your breath.




If they say no, just change the name.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll call it ]-[alo


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks similar to Heli-Attack, and I loved that game! Say it's a parody and don't use any Bungie or Halo logos, nothing they can do


----------



## azotyp (Sep 27, 2007)

first i was wondering yesyesyes there will be halo 3d on ds then i se the 2d and GODDAMIT too bad


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2007)

3D would be quite hard and probably would be infringing copyrights as it competes with the real halos


----------



## unr (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> 3D would be quite hard and probably would be infringing copyrights as it competes with the real halos


Copyright has nothing to do with competition.
You can name it halo, just explicitly state that it`s a parody. Story with MC`s son is fine as long as you add a healthy dose of humor to it. Maybe even ask tempers to help develop the storyline?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry storyline is pretty much already planned out. I don't want it to be a parody... a regular game is just fine.


----------



## unr (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Sorry storyline is pretty much already planned out. I don't want it to be a parody... a regular game is just fine.


It might be fine with you, but that way you will be infringing copyrights. And you don`t want that.
If you want to make a Halo game that is not a parody, you will have to get an official, written permission from Halo developers, which I am almost completely sure you will not get as you are an indy developer with no background (no offence) and no company wants to risk their worldwide-known trademark that way.

You can have a "regular" storyline and all, just clearly state somewhere on the title screen that your game is in no way affiliated with MS/Bungie, they are official owners of all Halo trademarks and your game portrays series in a sarcastic way, as a parody.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2007)

Microsoft has stated they do not mind homebrew developers using themes of their Xbox games as long as you give them a citation and follow certain guidelines.


----------



## Talaria (Sep 28, 2007)

I agree that you should just keep your storyline and stuff just state somewhere that it is a parody and not affiliated with Microsoft, or Halo etc and you should be in the safe.

Edit- My bad, I see you already have stated that it has not related to Microsoft, Halo.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 28, 2007)

you should be safe regardless of what you do. bungie/microsoft won't care about this


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 28, 2007)

your sig spelled spartan wrong


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2007)

I no Im knot god ate spelinq


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Looks similar to Heli-Attack, and I loved that game! Say it's a parody and don't use any Bungie or Halo logos, nothing they can do



awesome i love heli attack also !!!!! i'll try this out


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> I'll call it ]-[alo


lol good idea, you better finish this!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 28, 2007)

This looks like a very promising game. Can't wait till it reaches 100%


----------



## cobradragon1020 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey ive downloaded it and its pretty cool but the character moves kind of fast and what program did you use to  make  this or did you use programming language


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Remember MC is still part human. He can still have kids. I haven't decided who the mother is yet.


That totally ruins the whole Halo story.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(cobradragon1020 @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> Hey ive downloaded it and its pretty cool but the character moves kind of fast and what program did you use toÂ makeÂ this or did you use programming language



I used the programming language C.


----------



## NiGHtS (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â Â * Custom story with MC's son MC



You may as well have Master Chief with a Kitty in Spartan form.


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2007)

That looks fun...make it 3D!


----------



## El-ahrairah (Sep 30, 2007)

Make multiplayer like Soldat!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 30, 2007)

Multiplayer + bots = ultimate ownage


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2007)

NO bots no 3D, straight up 2D slayer


----------



## R-Unit 4 (Oct 1, 2007)

so all your gonna do is make a minigame for multiplayer or are you gonna make something like CTF and Slayer in 2D?


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> I used the programming language C.Â



*Cough* Game Maker *Cough*

Least, that's what it looks like.


----------



## HellShade (Oct 1, 2007)

Game maker can't be ported onto the DS kthxbai.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 1, 2007)

not bad, a good start.
best of luck to you


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> NO bots no 3D, straight up 2D slayer


No no, I mean 2D multi player with bots for infinite replayability.

Ok nevermind, having said that, I don't think it'll work out


----------

